# [CO] Colombia | road infrastructure • carreteras de Colombia



## jorgemed (Jun 1, 2006)

this is a really really great thread, thanks caro for showing our roads and highways, the Occident Tunnel, is my favorite construction, because, it's near to my city hahaha

:hug:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> *Colombia projects underway*
> 
> Construction on Colombia’s Cirardot-Ibagué-Cajamarca highway is moving forward as concessionaire San Rafael moves forward with the tendering process. The concessionaire was awarded the project in July of this year and has submitted a US$176 million investment plan, reports Business News Americas. The 20-year concession includes carrying out all the necessary technical and financial studies, as well as construction, expansion and operation of the 196km highway. The work includes building a tunnel and bypasses. Rehabilitation works will be carried out over 93.7km of highway, while construction works will total 73.4km.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I miss a road through the Darien Gap (to Panama).


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ Good information, about "La linea" project.


Verso said:


> I miss a road through the Darien Gap (to Panama).


Hi:

A road throug the darien gap, at this moment hasn't build, because a road in this gap will gave a hard impact for the nature, would have that to do a special design, and for now twe have projects more important than this. 

Bogota - Tunja "Autovia". (In construction)



goperseo said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Good pics. Thanks for showing the Colombian "Autovias".


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

5 freeways are planned for Bogotá, taking the model of freeway of Santiago de Chile.

They are true freeways that the city needs them and they will use them who really need these roads because to drive for these freeways you should pay himself a rate.



Dante098 said:


> Bogotá. Vehículos que atraviesen Bogotá a 100 kilómetros por hora, sin cruces o semáforos y en 10 ó 15 minutos. Todo ello con el pago de 120 pesos por cada kilómetro recorrido en cinco nuevas autopistas.
> 
> Este es el modelo de ciudad que plantea un estudio realizado por la firma Odinsa y divulgado por la Cámara Colombiana de Infraestructura (CCI).
> 
> ...


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

Autovía Bogotá - Girardot (In construction).



CHOKEYOYE said:


> AQUI REALIZARAN EL PUENTE PARA ACORTAR LA CURVA JUNTO AL EMBALSE DE SAN MIGUEL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

These photos are great, do you have pics of the roads over mountain passes, ie Cordillera mountains (east, west, middle)

How about travel on roads at night? Are they actually safe from bandits or rebels? How is the road from Bogota to Cali/Popayan or Cartagena?

Mark.


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ Hi:

The next pics and pics of post #6 shows Cordillera/Mountain passes (the pass that is show is Ibagué-Armenia, at middle "Cordillera", and is the same pass of #6 post. I take the next pics a month ago ):























































A lot of Fog:










The road from Bogota to Cali it's very safe, has a lot of towns and cities, and this road is at the moment enlarged to transform it into "Autovía", and there is already several km that have been built.

Bogotá to Medellín also it's safe to travel.

Actually the most of highways in Colombia have Military/Police presence 24 hours (day and night, obviously especially in the night, there are battalions of the Colombian Armed Forces and they protect the roads and the territories in the mountains, and police stations for the monitoring of the traffic and security of the travels).

From Bogotá to Popayan it's the same road to Cali-Bogotá, and Bogotá from Cartagena also is safe, but this travel actually is something long, Cartagena is very far from Bogotá. Until next year begin the works to build a freeway called "Ruta del Sol", that connects Bogotá from Cartagena and it's planed to reduces the time of travel 40%.

The insecure areas to travel are toward the southeast of Colombia, the "Llanos Orientales" and "Amazonía" (Areas that are not tourist, and have a low density of population, and depends of air transport principally), this zones have presence of police and military, but in this part of the country are insecure in fact for that they are recovering for the state of the rebels and there are constants combats. In short, at the southeast there is not a single important city, the biggest city reaches to have 40.000 inhabitants.

Today in general travel for Colombia it's safe (in all the roads that you travel you can see the presence of police and military, in special at the end of year, january and july, the monts of vacations, and the Colombian goverment has made a very good administration to reduce the kidnapping in 83% in the ultimoses 5 years, in short, it is a problem that this almost solved one, offering protection and security to the Colombians and those who visit our country).

Greetings


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ The pictures of the passes are great  That tunnel should relieve that congestion on the pass.

The perception here (Australia) is that Columbia is very dangerous to travel around (because of rebel kidnappings and drug cartels). I hope this is overcome so people visit, there seems to be much to see. The roads really do appear to be in good condition.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What about those Autovía's. Are they the same like Spanish Autovía's, like 2x2 lanes, emergency lanes, central divider, acces controlled on and off ramps, gas station, rest areas, etc? 

Or are they more like a four lane major highway, but with grade intersections?


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

marki said:


> ^^ The pictures of the passes are great  That tunnel should relieve that congestion on the pass.
> 
> The perception here (Australia) is that Columbia is very dangerous to travel around (because of rebel kidnappings and drug cartels). I hope this is overcome so people visit, there seems to be much to see. The roads really do appear to be in good condition.


That pass will become Autovía, (the problem with that pass is that there is a change of height of more than 1000 meters while you travels among the two cities, and the land is very sharp, that makes that it is an even challenge the engineers to build another roadway, at the moment they are being ahead some works to begin to expand this road), the tunnel will avoid to ascend so much, and to cut the distance of the trip a lot, the current road will be of a roadway sense, and the tunnel plans to be the other roadway of the railcar, the road will see like a normal railcar until it arrives to the entrance of the tunnel, and to the exit of the tunnel when they are the two rails again.

That perception of our country one has in almost everybody (for not saying everything). Although today in day in the country has improved a lot the situation, the international image has been made it has improved and there is increment in people that visit Colombia, we have that stigma, and it is necessary to even make a lot to remove that bad fame, and to put an end to those problems.



Chriszwolle said:


> What about those Autovía's. Are they the same like Spanish Autovía's, like 2x2 lanes, emergency lanes, central divider, access controlled on and off ramps, gas station, rest areas, etc?
> 
> Or are they more like a four lane major highway, but with grade intersections?


Most of Colombian Autovias are similar to the Spanish Autovias, with all those characteristics (to exception of some areas where there are small populations on the autovia as for the accesses), of which takes charge of maintaining the company to which was taken charge him the concession of the Autovia.

At the moment the only roads that would enter in the freeway concept like such it would be Bogotá-Briceño and "La Paila-Cali" (Armenia-Cali). And in a future Bogotá-Santa Marta (Santa Marta is to less than half hour of Cartagena).


----------



## FrankD (Nov 26, 2007)

marki said:


> ^^ The pictures of the passes are great  That tunnel should relieve that congestion on the pass.
> 
> The perception here (Australia) is that Columbia is very dangerous to travel around (because of rebel kidnappings and drug cartels). I hope this is overcome so people visit, there seems to be much to see. The roads really do appear to be in good condition.


Two points my friend, first it is COLOMBIA not Columbia (sorry but Columbia is a city in the US).
Second check some blogs about Colombia you will be surprised to see how many Australians visit Colombia, and you'll even be more surprised to see how many actually fall in love with it!

Perception is a hard thing to overcome and also thanks to Hollywood and the bad rep from foreign media Colombia is fighting an up-hill battle to reverse that unwanted reputation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow, this topic hasn't got a reply in like a year.

Some stuff I collected from the local forums:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^nice update, the good thing is that colombia is improving greatly in its roads, we still have a longs way but we are getting there.


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> You guys have to pay tolls for regular onelaned roads too?



*beliver or not... yes we must pay tolls for regular onelaned road and sometime those road are in bad condition,corruption is a big issue in our country!*:bash:


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Thx for the update ... We still have so much work to do ... but we are doing it the best way !! ...


----------



## Piquero (Jan 10, 2009)

asphalt or concrete?


Son de asfalto o de hormigon armando. parece asfalto aqui se destruyen cada 6 meses estan optando por el concreto en las principales.


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Piquero said:


> asphalt or concrete?
> 
> 
> Son de asfalto o de hormigon armando. parece asfalto aqui se destruyen cada 6 meses estan optando por el concreto en las principales.


Both... asphalt and concrete.


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Colombia must standardize its Signaling system for regional roads.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 55 between Bogota and Tunja*


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 90 between Barranquilla and Cienaga*


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 25 / Panamerican Highway between Cerritos and Cartago*

























_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Routes 25 / Panamerican Highway between Bello and El Hatillo (just north of Medellin)*

























_photo by INVIAS_









_photo by INVIAS_









_photo by INVIAS_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 65 / Jungle Belt-Road between Fuente de Oro and Rincon Bolivar*

























_photo by Rafael Arjona_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 54 between La Vega and Villeta (West of Bogota)*


















_photo by INVIAS_









_photo by INVIAS_​


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> *National Route 55 between Bogota and Tunja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Best of Colombia


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

JuanPaulo said:


> *National Route 50 / Panamerican Highway between Villeta and Guaduas (West of Bogota)*


I'm almost certain that the pictures in this post belong to the La Vega-Villeta section of Highway 54 (also known as Autopista Bogotá-Medellín, not belonging to the Panamericana), which is "2+2". On the other hand, the highway between Villeta and Guaduas is a 2-lane highway with lots of curves and very steep; I've travelled this road a couple of years ago when I went to Santa Marta.

Cheers.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ The description of the photos on the INVIAS website says "Vía Villeta-Honda" so when I looked on the map of Cundinamarca (provided by INVIAS) the only road connecting these two towns is National Route 50. Similarly, if I look for the road connecting these two towns on google earth, I only find one road labeled as "Panamericana". I assumed because of the slope of the terrain, the pictures must have been taken between Villeta and Guaduas - this last town being approximately half way between Villeta and Honda. Hence my description. 

Note that going from west to east, the Panamerican Highway (per google earth) splits in two at Villeta (a north and a south route to Bogota). The north route (National Route 50 per INVIAS map) is labeled as "Autopista Bogota-Medellin" on google earth. Similarly, the south route (no label on the INVIAS map) is labeled "Panamericana" on google earth. The town of La Vega is east of Villeta via the north route (National Rote 50 per INVIAS and Autopista Bogota-Medellin per google earth). 

In other words National Route 50 from Honda to Villeta (passing Guaduas) is both the Panamericana and the Autopista Bogota-Medellin. From Villeta to Bogota, the north route passing through La Vega (still National Route 50) is the Autopista Bogota-Medellin. Finally, From Villeta to Bogota, the south route (unlabeled route number) is the Panamericana. I am basing my labeling on the INVIAS maps and google earth, but they could be wrong or outdated :dunno:


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

^^ I see... I located the photo section of the INVIAS website, and I located another picture labeled "Villeta - Honda":









By MetroMEX at 2010-06-25

In case that the photograph does not appear, I'll describe the scene: there's a road sign labeled "La Vega / Nocaima"; this junction is actually located halfway between Villeta and La Vega. Therefore, as I suspected, INVIAS mislabeled the pictures assigning the wrong section of the Bogotá-Honda highway; they should actually read "La Vega - Villeta".

Regarding the numbering system, I also noticed that the Cundinamarca map labels the northern branch of the Bogotá - Villeta highway as route 50. Actually the number belongs to the southern branch (the original Panamericana, which goes through Facatativá); the northern branch should be route 54 (I have a map that confirms this).

Unfortunately, in many Colombian maps, even the official ones are a little bit unnacurate concerning the numbering system because in common use the highways are referred by destination and not by number. In addition, many commercial maps do not display the official number.

In any case, this highway is very important for the country because is the main link between the capital city and other regions such as the Eje Cafetero, the North Coast and Medellín. I really appreciate your effort in showing the forumers many South American roads.

¡Saludos!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thank you MetroMex! I will change the description from National Route 50 to National Route 54. It makes sense that the Panamerican Highway be National Route 50 since that is its designation in other segments. I usually go by google earth but I know for a fact that their route numbers for Ecuador and Peru are totally outdated. I did not think that the official maps by the government agencies would be wrong though. hno: Good catch on your part.

I have seen more routes signed with their numbers lately, specially in Ecuador and Colombia. You can see a sign for National Route 25 on the first picture I posted of the segment between Bello and El Hatillo. Hopefully the sign more routes appropriately. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 40 (Llanos Freeway) between Bogota and Villavicencio*


















_photo by unknown author_









_photo by Rockatronic_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 65 / Jungle Belt-Road between Rincon Bolivar and Puerto Limon*

























_photo by Hector Usme_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

A Panamerican Highway Shield in Colombia








​


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

adrimm said:


> Yes but just becuase some can afford the tolls doesn't make it ok to pollute (CO). even with enforced auto emissions standards more cars still = more carbon monoxide, and more congestion and those looking for a better way of getting around are hooped. The options should be
> 
> a) eight-hour drives
> b) 3 hour train-ride
> ...


High speed trains don't haul cargo, don't provide a backbone network for moving goods and are links to points A, B and C where you have stations. They cost a hell of money to be built too, especially in mountainous regions.

Freeways improve the flow of people and goods all along the way. It makes easier to expand the catchment area for a shopping mall, it makes feasible to relocate factories far, far outside major population centers to where land is cheap and easy to build and so.

NO developed country (not a single one) in Europe, North America or Oceania moves majority of its population or cargo by rails (and, no, I don't consider small city-states like Hong Kong or Singapore as viable models for whole countries like Colombia). Not even here in Europe. Not even in beloved train-free-spending-dig-everywhere Switzerland.

So Colombia is doing the right thing. You don't build a 200km freeway for people to commute daily, you build them to create axis of economic activity.

As for pollution generated by cars and trucks, if they are old and do not abide to regulations, then improve enforcement! Otherwise, it would be like saying that some Andean countries should torn down their buildings and put population in primitive huts because they can't enforce 100% seismic-building legislation everywhere, i.e., non-sense.

Then, sooner or later we will have electric cars, hydrogen-cell trucks and who knows what more. The flexibility and ripple effect of road construction and of car-based transportation is not in the Otto-cycle engines or so, but in the fact that a car is independent, 100% flexible, no setup time, easily re-routable, fully compatible with other cars in the road or so...

So if Colombia is aiming to become a more developed country, it should indeed focus on roads, not trains, let alone cash-guzzler high-speed trains running through the "sierras" in multi-billion tunnel projects. It is quite established in the scientific literature of spatial economy that, after electricity and telecommunications, a decent road network is the most important factor to, everything else kept equal, proper economic growth and economic diversification and integration in markets to almost every region.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 25 / Panamerican Highway between Tuluá and Bugalagrande*

























_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*National Route 50 / Panamerican Highway between Manizales and Bogota*

























_photo by unknown author_









_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## Highest Bridges (Jan 25, 2010)

*100 Dollars for Colombia's Highest Bridge*

Hi Everyone!

I am looking for a bridge in a remote part of Colombia that is reported to be over 200 meters high as measured from the deck to the water. This would make it the highest bridge span in South or Central America. The information was given to me by a major bungee jump equipment supplier in Pennsylvania who was there about 10 years ago.

Since I have reached so many frustrating dead ends with neither Colombian bridge engineers nor any posts on the internet knowing of such a span, I will pay 100 dollars to anyone who can come up with a location, name or images of this bridge span that I will then include on my website www.HighestBridges.com.

The information from the bungee jumper and equipment supplier from Pennsylvania was as follows:

"The bridge in Colombia was 216 meters / 710 feet to the water. The locals reported that the water was almost at peak depth. During dry periods, the water level could drop as much as 50 ft. The bridge is extremely remote - around 100 miles up into the Andes Mountains. The closest populated town might have been 75 miles from there. It's very close to mountain coca fields in a drug cartel area.

The bridge was funded by the U.S. government along with a police station to help the Federales fight and gain access to coca growers but was abandoned after the police station was assaulted by the guerrillas who murdered the Feds and the area was never manned again. I never knew the name of the bridge nor could I ever find it without a guide.

We were actually visited on the bridge by two guerrillas in military fatigues with automatic assault weapons the day that photo was taken. They were obviously watching us from a hidden location in the hills. When they approached, they wanted to be sure we were jumping and not law officers posing as jumpers. They demanded that everyone in our group perform a jump as they waited and watched. Once convinced that we were indeed crazy bungee jumpers, we were left to do our business in peace. I can't say exactly where the 700 footer is. It was well into the mountains, probably three or four hours drive west or east of Bogota. Several times we had to cut through vegetation on the abandoned dirt road. I've lost contact with the Colombian crew we jumped with."

The Pennsylvania jumper also told me he recalls the bridge was likely a concrete beam bridge with a span of around 100 meters over a very deep chasm. Of the more then 400 bridges in the world I have discovered, this one has become the most elusive and difficult to find - almost like a legendary lost city of gold. If any bridge fans in Colombia can find this span, it is sure to become the bridge find of the year and will earn its place among the world's 50 highest bridges. If the bridge exists, I would finally come down to Colombia to see for myself one of the world's more dangerous bridge spans.

Thanks,

Eric Sakowski
www.HighestBridges.com

Colombia's Highest Bridges
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/i...es_in_Colombia

You can reach me at [email protected]

The Search is on!


----------



## MACTMEISTER (Oct 23, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> *National Route 50 / Panamerican Highway between Manizales and Bogota*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics with the Nevado del Ruiz.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Is this a Volcano that erupted a while ago, melted a lot of snow and buried 2 cities under mud (killing thousands in the process)? I saw a documentary, but I'm not sure if it was exactly this volcano.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

This pics are very close to my home! Roundabout Party!



*National Route 50 
Bogotá (Fontibón) - Facatativa - Los Alpes
Variante Madrid*



















































































^^

Before









After











Credits: Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI)​
Hope you like it!!
And help me to passsss the page!!

Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*National Route 55 
North Higway
Autopista Norte*
























Saludos!


----------



## alv4 (May 29, 2009)

TopWatch said:


> This pics are very close to my home! Roundabout Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¡Que buenas fotos! Todos los días paso por allí 

Nice photos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

alv4 said:


> ¡Que buenas fotos! Todos los días paso por allí
> 
> Nice photos!




Yes is a nice Road!



The only piece I do not like is when you come from Funza and for example, it returned to Bogota for 13 and finds this:










If you are unfamiliar with this exchanger can lead to an accident and even more if it is at night!



Thanks for your comment!
Saludos!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's a very typical "interchange" in South America. Many dual carriageways have something like that.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a very typical "interchange" in South America. Many dual carriageways have something like that.


Well I don't know so much about others Highways in South America, but here in Colombia are a lot of "returns" but not "round points".


-----------------------


*Antioquia Roads
Medellín*




















































​


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 45 *
Guaduas - Puerto Salgar

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 





























































































From: dinero.com

​



Saludos!!


----------



## Lonchox (Jun 16, 2013)

Bueno, en algunos departamentos como mi valle del cauca las carreteras son muy buenas... pero hay algo que desear, que además es una injusticia, es q las motos NO paguen peajes. Bueno ojalá q INVIAS pueda hacer algo.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Lonchox said:


> Well, in some departments as my Cauca valley roads are very good ... but there is something to be desired, it is also an injustice, is q the bikes NOT pay tolls. Well hopefully INVIAS can do something










I think this phenomenon is very common in many parts of the world, very few countries have seen the bikes pay tolls, since these do not greatly influence the costs of road maintenance may or are part of the congestion.

What if I find convenient is that should be more regulated, for example, always driven on the right or the berm, they can not do such dangerous overtaking, mandatory use of all safety suit with reflective ads, etc.

Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Somewhere in Colombia...











From: Espinel&Caicedo​
Saludos!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice road number shields


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 45 *
Puerto Triunfo - Koran

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 














jdapenao said:


> ​


From: [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413473&page=50"]Jdapenao[/URL]

​



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*Cañon del Chicamocha *
Chicamocha Canyon



Santander - Colombia



Colombia: Cañón del Chicamocha por zug55, en Flickr

​



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

Ugly Road - Beautiful Landscape









From: Espinel&Caicedo​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 55 
North Higway

Bogotá -Tunja*















Rojas Pinilla said:


> DOBLE CALZADA B - TUNJA - LA Y





Saludos!


----------



## Luisca79 (Feb 28, 2011)

We're Moving in the right direction, given the complexity of the terrain and the deep socioeconomic issues and rampant corruption that plagues the country, is just amazing that this is being done at all, but keep in mind, by international standards, the vast majority or our "Doble Calzadas" are just simple divided highways, a far cry from the North American and European High-Speed Freeways when it comes to design and safety.

See this link for the US interstate Highway Standards, which itself is inspired and influenced by the German Autobahns, and compare.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_Highway_standards

We still have a long way to go, hopefully one day we'll be able to drive from Bogota to Barranquilla in under 10 hrs, or Pasto in under 8, or Pto.Carreño in a Non-4x4 car, or simply cross Bogota in 30min.

Cheers!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 45 *
Advances

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 














carlosvallenato said:


> *avances de agosto, de la ruta del sol 2*
> 
> la mata
> 
> ...




From: carlosvallenato SSC via RutadelSol.com.co

​



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 29 *









Autopista del Café 







jdapenao said:


> *CALDAS - RISARALDA - QUINDIO | Autopistas del Café*
> 
> 
> Viaducto La Estampilla por Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI), en Flickr
> ...







From: Jdapenao SSC via Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura

​



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*Consorcio Vía al Mar - Variante de Crespo *



Cartagena's
Ocean Avenue 
:lol:




jdapenao said:


> *BOLIVAR | Consorcio Vía al Mar - Variante de Crespo*
> 
> 
> Vista Sur a Norte por Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI), en Flickr
> ...


From: Jdapenao SSC via Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura

​


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 40 *
Bogotá - Ibague


















^ Camber!


^ Collapse








To Armenia


Returning!














​

Saludos!!


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Las carreteras saliendo de Bogotá son buenas y de muchos carriles pero luego de salir se convierten en dobles calzadas de 2 carriles o maximo 4 cada una cuando siendo que ya es una zona con 8 millones de habitantes en el área metropolitana y Bogotá se quedó sin visión sino procura pronto convertir esas dobles calzadas en superautopistas hasta regiones como melgar en el tolima u otros pueblos de Boyacá y del mismo cundinamarca con un mínimo de 8 o 10 carriles por Vía( 4+4 o 5+5=ida y vuelta fuera de la ciudad obviamente). Cuesta pero es necesario para evacuar o entrar a la ciudad que en otras capitales del mundo de ese tamaño sobran las gigantescas autopistas y carreteras espaciosas hacia sus ciudades perifericas. Con razón en Latam somos el 2do peor en carreteras e infraestructura vial. Si Bogotá está así que queda del resto?


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 55 


Briceño - Tunja - Sogamoso*










​



jdapenao said:


> *CUNDINAMARCA - BOYACA | Concesión Briceño - Tunja - Sogamoso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saludos!


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

According to this article, the La Línea/Segundo Centenario tunnel (8.6 km) will be unidirectional. Is that true? It would be strange...

Around 8 km of it have already been bored, and it should open next year.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Here an article that talks about the second tunnel.

*The National Roads Institute ( Invías ) introduced what will be the roadmap for procurement of works for the next fourty years.*

Among the projects the company has in store hiring for the second tunnel "La Linea" stands out as the currently under construction behind schedule and 42 percent of delay, only answer the Bogotá -Buenaventura sense.

According to a report of the entity, this work has an approximate cost of 407 million dollars.

The second tunnel was proposed by the Colombian Chamber of Infrastructure (CCI) since its construction in 2008 would eliminate a bottleneck eternal foreign trade. Even the Chamber explained that tender and had intended to build the first imports of goods since traffic is three times higher in Bogotá - Buenaventura address .

For the president of the Federation of Freight Forwarders, Colfecar, Jaime Sorzano, this work will result in lower costs for goods that move through this corridor, considered the most important in the country .

"The other tunnel will reduce the Invías transporters, another hour trip in a Bogotá -Buenaventura- Bogotá route." The leader said that despite this, the bottleneck is in the ports, since that time gained is lost in loading and unloading of goods.

"We have a huge logistical hassles that must be resolved, as we lose about 39 percent of the time in the input and output at ports," said Sorzano.

The manager of the Port Society of Buenaventura, Domingo Chinea, said that in recent years have invested U$108 million, which has reduced shipping times.

"I do not know where that statistic Colfecar goes , but the fact of the case is that you currently offer more cargo transport , there more need of wheelers "

*Portafolio Daily.* http://www.portafolio.co/economia/al...mios-piden-que


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 45 *
Sector I & II

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 











jdapenao said:


> CUNDINAMARCA | Ruta del Sol - Sector I
> 
> 
> Intersección el Koran
> ...






jdapenao said:


> VARIOS DEPARTAMENTOS | Ruta del Sol - Sector II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​



Saludos!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Melgar - Ibagué (69) by Buses y camiones de Colombia / Bus and trucks of C, on Flickr


Melgar - Ibagué (46) by Buses y camiones de Colombia / Bus and trucks of C, on Flickr


Melgar - Ibagué (33) by Buses y camiones de Colombia / Bus and trucks of C, on Flickr


Melgar - Ibagué (21) by Buses y camiones de Colombia / Bus and trucks of C, on Flickr


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

*Pasto - Nariño *





​


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

*Bogota*





​


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

*Pasto *





​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Viaducto Balseadero*

The longest bridge of Colombia, 'Viaducto Balseadero' opened to traffic in Huila department yesterday. It is 1710 meters long.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Are there any plans for a paved highway to Leticia?


----------



## odraude (Jan 5, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> Are there any plans for a paved highway to Leticia?


You would need to destroy half of the Amazon to do that.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

odraude said:


> You would need to destroy half of the Amazon to do that.


exaggeration much?

Colombia's economy is improving, it should start aiming to build a road to Leticia (paved, 1+1), and also build a road to Panama's border, and build a coastal Pacific road.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Hell no.


----------



## odraude (Jan 5, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> exaggeration much? Colombia's economy is improving, it should start aiming to build a road to Leticia (paved, 1+1), and also build a road to Panama's border, and build a coastal Pacific road.


Doing this road would not do any good to Colombia's economy.

Have you looked a map in your life ? 
I invite you to measure what would be the distance of such road, not to mention the amount of forest reserves we would need to destroy. Let's assume we need to destroy jungle all the way to Tarapacá. And then destroy all the jungle along the Putumayo river all the way to Puerto Asis.

Assume a cost of a 1 million USD per kilometer plus all the environmental damage.
How much is the cost of your 'beautiful' 1+1 road to Leticia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 97 kilometer segment of 'Ruta del Sol' (ruta nacional 45) has been inaugurated today. 

http://www.cmi.com.co/presidente-santos-inaugura-tramos-de-la-ruta-del-sol-en-cesar

It is mostly the twinning of the existing carretera. They built six bypasses, three new interchanges and eight pedestrian bridges.


----------



## alv4 (May 29, 2009)

I'm wondering why we don't use here the # of the red nacional de carreteras. I would be nice if more people use it
Here is a map:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Mapa_de_Colombia_(red_vial).svg


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 97 kilometer segment of 'Ruta del Sol' (ruta nacional 45) has been inaugurated today.
> 
> http://www.cmi.com.co/presidente-santos-inaugura-tramos-de-la-ruta-del-sol-en-cesar
> 
> It is mostly the twinning of the existing carretera. They built six bypasses, three new interchanges and eight pedestrian bridges.



Yeah, and there are nowdays several updates, I'll try to change the Page, to post those pics.



alv4 said:


> I'm wondering why we don't use here the # of the red nacional de carreteras. I would be nice if more people use it
> Here is a map:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Mapa_de_Colombia_(red_vial).svg


What are you talking about? To put those numbers and shields where?

I like colombian ones, but each country has its special representation.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the place where the "Ruta del Sol" has their main problems



hernan_quillero said:


> *En obra, parte del tramo que tenía en jaque a la Ruta del Sol 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hernan_quillero said:


> Estos son los 5km de los cuales se han hablado, la obra esta a cargo de Conconcreto.



Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.


*National Route 45 *

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 













jdapenao said:


> Los Columpios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos!!


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

:lol:






:applause:


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Medellín
Colombia




Cr_Wills said:


> Que hermosas se ven las autopistas en zonas de montaña, hace poco viaje de Medellín a Pereira por Bolombolo y el avance es notable.
> 
> 
> Sector de Industriales, entre Belén/Guayabal y El Poblado
> ...



Saludos!!​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Buga - Cali - Buenaventura*

Buenaventura Transverse - Puerto Carreño













Puracé said:


> *Doble calzada Buga - Buenaventura*



​
​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

By: Espinel+Caicedo | http://espinel-caicedo.com/

Ramdon









































































Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Cali - Buenaventura*

Buenaventura Transverse - Puerto Carreño












jdapenao said:


> Cali - Buenaventura





​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Bogotá - Ibague*

Buenaventura Transverse - Puerto Carreño













eduardo mora said:


> *Segundo viaducto de Gualanday avanza más rápido de lo esperado: 43% ejecutado vs. 33% programado.*
> https://twitter.com/mintransporteco?lang=en​



Saludos!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hotlinking Twitter images doesn't work (at least for me) unless they're cached in your browser.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Tell me how can I help you...
For me, links for social media (Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, etc.) doesn't work, because restrictions off my web provider, but only at work.

Saludos!!​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An under construction cable-stayed bridge of the Autopista al Llano (Bogotá - Villavicencio) collapsed yesterday.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

ChrisZwolle said:


> An under construction cable-stayed bridge of the Autopista al Llano (Bogotá - Villavicencio) collapsed yesterday.



I heard 9 people died..... RIP


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

hno:

*Chirajara Bridge fell by design flaws*

_"The report by the auditor contracted the work, found that a beam of the structure did not support the forces and stresses of the tower. It is unclear what will happen with the other tower."_






Bridge Chirajara collapsed by a problem in the design of the structure. This is the conclusion of the report submitted by the comptroller project company, Interconcesiones.

This company in turn requested the participation of Mexpresa, a Mexican firm specializing in systems building structures like bridges. *Mexican experts found that the beam had to bear the burdens of the tower was not designed properly and therefore the whole structure collapsed. *

During a public presentation at the Ministry of Transport on Wednesday, the representative of Mexmesa, Arturo Perez, said his findings are based on inspection, the analysis of all the plans and simulating loads and forces to which was subject structure. (...)

These analyzes led them to *conclude that the structure was ill-conceived from the designs. *They found no evidence of faulty material, nor the occurrence of earthquakes or other eventualities, such as wind gusts. The fault was not on the bridge deck (the part where vehicles circulate) or straps that attach the board to the two towers.

(...)

One of the experts consulted by this newspaper, and asked reserving your name to labor with companies hiring in the sector, questioned this position by saying that *"design flaw in the crossbeam he found the research, or the underestimation of the forces and tensions of the structure, is something you see immediately when a finite element analysis, which was the same as made in consideration Mexpresa done. Why not this analysis was done in the design stage? "*.

The same auditor said the flaw in the design calculations is not a common issue but an "exceptional" error. 

Although this is just one of the reports that are being sought to establish what happened to the viaduct Chirajara, the fault detected also implies that there might be flaws in the design of the construction process, not only in the conceptual design of the work. "This is a project that takes a long time under construction. It was a few months to complete. *Why now and not earlier he fell because the stresses and forces are always present? This could signal that not only miscalculated the strength to endure the beam, but also the measures taken to ensure the stability of the structure during construction,* "said the expert who requested not to be named.


(...) continues...


More: https://www.elespectador.com/econom...-se-cayo-por-fallas-de-diseno-articulo-736555






https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...kills-nine-workers-injures-five-idUSKBN1F42JS​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

One half of an under construction cable-stayed bridge collapsed earlier this year. It was part of the Bogotá - Villavicencio highway upgrade. The remaining part of the bridge was imploded yesterday. 

I wonder if this is the first cable-stayed bridge to be imploded.


----------



## Dodzik (Dec 28, 2015)

Are they going to rebuild the bridge in the same place with new design?


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

Why did they destroy crane?


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Tonik1 said:


> Why did they destroy crane?


Don't really know the answer, but I supposed that the crane was also at risk of collapse so it was more easy to destroy it than dismantling piece by piece.

Saludos!
​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Briceño-Tunja-Sogamoso*

Ruta Nacional 55












edwan said:


> (...)




​
​
Saludos!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Viaducto de La Paz*

The 5.4 kilometer long "Viaducto de La Paz" was inaugurated in Cartagena yesterday. It is the longest bridge in Colombia, it appears to be a part of the expansion of the coastal road from Colombia to Barranquilla.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Some pics of roads that are already finished and nowadays are under maintenance.




eduardo mora said:


> * Coffe Axis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.



*Bogotá - Villavicencio*
Llano Tollway

On going project 80 km 2+2 road | 19 tunnels | 23 bridges

Buenaventura Transverse - Puerto Carreño













Feleru* said:


>


​
Saludos!!


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

TopWatch said:


> .





Feleru* said:


>


That is a pretty wild distance to run in case of emergency.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

rakcancer said:


> That is a pretty wild distance to run in case of emergency.



^ Yeah, for sure.

Even that this section of the tunnel is the "Evacuation Tunnel" that runs parallel to the main to tunnel, and helps in case of an emergency.








That is why you see a wild distance, but is the distance to the end of the tunnel.

______________________________________


*Nuevo Pumarejo*
Pumarejo Bridge over Magdalena River
| 45m Span | 2.250m Total Length | 990m Viaduct​



SergioCorrea said:


>





Makroll said:


> 231118 sobrevuelo puente Pumarejo-fp3 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr
> Tomada el 23 de noviembre de 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Saludos!​


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.




*National Route 45 *

Ruta Del Sol ~ Sun Road 
Sector I














SergioCorrea said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> *Avances Sector I
> ...






eduardo mora said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*♂



Feleru* said:


> https://www.elespectador.com/econom...lacionadas-al-puente-hisgaura-articulo-840529
> 
> Invías manifests concerns related to the Hisgaura bridge
> 
> ...


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 90*

Circunvalar de la Prosperidad
Barranquilla - Atlantico













SergioCorrea said:


>


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 65*

Marginal de la Selva
Amazon Basin - Llanos Plains













Makroll said:


> 120718 Villa Garzón-San José de Fragua Caquetá -fp6 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr
> *San José de Fragua, Putumayo. (Julio 12/18).
> 
> (...)*
> ...





Makroll said:


> 120718 Villa Garzón-San José de Fragua Caquetá -fp13 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> 120718 sobrevuelo Santana - San Miguel Putumayo-fp1 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> 120718 sobrevuelo Santana - San Miguel Putumayo-fp22 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> 120718 sobrevuelo Santana - San Miguel Putumayo-fp28 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> 120718 sobrevuelo Santana - San Miguel Putumayo-fp4 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> Vía a Tame, Arauca by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr​





Makroll said:


> Tormenta, Tomada entre Villanueva (Casanare) y Villavicencio. by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr​


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 40 TL*


Ibague - Tolima
Perales Airport Road













condor rojo said:


> ​
> DJI_0475 by Invías Oficial, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Makroll said:


> *THE GOVERNMENT HAS NOT DECIDED IF IT WILL ACCEPT THE WORK
> This is how they tried to fix the ripple of the Hisgaura bridge
> Economía
> Paula Delgado Gómez / @PaulaDelG.*
> ...





Feleru* said:


> *Hisgaura bridge: they find fissures in their structure | El Espectador*


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Makroll said:


> _*Túnel de la Línea (Tunnel of the Line): a decade of failures
> Changes in contracts, lack of management and poor quality materials are just some of the reasons why the Line tunnel has been delayed for more than 10 years. Government tunes another tender. At last?*_
> 
> 
> ...


Saludos!


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

TopWatch said:


> Makroll said:
> 
> 
> > *EL GOBIERNO NO HA DECIDIDO SI ACEPTARÁ LA OBRA
> ...


Has this happened anywhere else in the world, and has it been fixed the same way?

The contractor says it will work, but it's obvious that they are not impartial.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Pumarejo Bridge
(~82%)



DeimerE said:


> ^^
> 
> El nuevo Puente Pumarejo hace ver tan pequeño al viejo. Y ahora tendremos la fortuna de ver pasar barcos por debajo, se corrigen los errores del pasado.




Colombia by Daniel Schulthess, en Flickr​
Saludos!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That will be a significant improvement for clearance and capacity. 

The old bridge looks unusual with those concrete-encased cable-stays. From first glance they look a bit like the bridge in Maracaibo (Venezuela) or the collapsed bridge in Genova (Italy).


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That will be a significant improvement for clearance and capacity.
> 
> (...)



Agree with you.
The Bridge will increase from 1x1 to 3x3 and also with pedestrian and bike path, also, it will let cross big ships to the interior of the country by te Magdalena River. 
Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815473 (in Spanish)

But there is a doubt, about if there is an option to preserve the old bridge to put it in service for a cargo train or for touristic use. All the opinions are welcomed.​




ChrisZwolle said:


> (...)
> 
> The old bridge looks unusual with those concrete-encased cable-stays. From first glance they look a bit like the bridge in Maracaibo (Venezuela) or the collapsed bridge in Genova (Italy).



I'm not completely sure, but someone said that this bridge, the Venezuelan and the Italian one, were designed by the same guy: Riccardo Morandi

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_Morandi
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_General_Rafael_Urdaneta
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_Pumarejo_(1974)
(in Spanish)

Saludos!!​


----------



## JuanpaG (Aug 30, 2013)

amazing pics


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 25 B*
Antioquia
La Pintada - Puente Iglesias











> The double carriageway between La Pintada and Puente Iglesias opens
> (in Spanish)
> 
> 14 kilometers of double carriageway, 3 kilometers of single carriageway and 15 vehicular bridges are the works that execute the La pintada concession, which are part of the Conexión Pacífico 2 highway and was inaugurated today in southwest Antioquia.





jdapenao said:


> 090419 inauguración La Pintada - Puente iglesias Pacífico 2 -fp 33 by Ministerio de Transporte, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 40*
Meta

Bogotá - Villavicencio










jdapenao said:


> 1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 1G Bogotá-Villavicencio by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr
> ...





*National Route 25 B*
Antioquia

Concesión Pacífico II










More interesting pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/agencianacionaldeinfraestructura/albums/72157708444526634



jdapenao said:


> Variante La Pintada1 by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Puente Cartama by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura-Colombia, en Flickr
> ...


​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 40*
Valle del Cauca
Loboguerrero - Buenaventura













Makroll said:


> Tramo 1 Loboguerrero - Buenaventura by Invías Oficial, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tramo 1 Loboguerrero - Buenaventura by Invías Oficial, en Flickr
> ...



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 25*
Nariño
Pasto - Rumichaca
Border with Ecuador











SergioCorrea said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SergioCorrea said:


> (...)
> 
> *Avance Actual *Ene 30 - 2019 *10.19%*
> *Avance Programado* 11.5%
> ...



Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

.

*National Route 90A*
Bolivar
Anillo Vial Crespo - Autopista Paralela al Mar
Cartagena














Túnel de Crespo by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


Anillo Vial de Crespo- Cartagena by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr

________


*National Route 21*
Cordoba
Paralela Circunvalar Monteria












Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr

Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr


Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr



Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr



Paralela Circunvalar de Montería (Mocarí) Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr



Variante Oriental de Sincelejo, Concesión Córdoba-Sucre by Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura, en Flickr​
Saludos!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

News From: Eltiempo.com

*The risks of moving the mud at the most critical point of the road to Llano*
Rains are added to the movements of the slope detected by the radar, newly installed.











The removal of material at kilometer 58 is complex due to the continuous rains and movements of the slope.

The work carried out by the sixty operators of the Coviandes concessionaire is very complicated to mitigate the impacts of the landslides on the 58th kilometer and to clean the road from the Llano road.

In the sector there are permanent rains and movement of the slope of the mountain that is now detected by the SAR-type ground radar, installed this week, which warns of possible landslides of stones and material.

The situation is so complex that since last Sunday they have not been able to enable the passage of vehicles in this sector, a few meters from the urban area of ​​Guayabetal (Cundinamarca). It is estimated that over 16,000 square meters of material have fallen to the roadway, the largest amount of stone and mud slid on the road on Monday.

*Comptroller questions the Bogotá-Villavicencio road contract*
The radar suggests eventual detachments of material, warning that the safety conditions are not the ideal ones to advance the work and force the personnel and the machinery that is carrying out these tasks to be removed.

Thanks to the fact that in the early morning of this Wednesday it was good weather and between 6:00 and 10:30 in the morning the 60 workers could work in the company of lookouts, drivers and patrol cars of the Police. For the work were used excavators, loaders, birds and 40 dump trucks double capacity.

However, the reports provided by the professionals of the company Geoandina, in charge of the operation and analysis of the data collected through the radar, recommended that the personnel had to be removed from the site.

The team makes measurements and delivers scan data from the mountainside every two minutes and allows the preparation of reports in real time, allowing the different authorities gathered in the Unified Command Post of El Boquerón, to make the decisions and plan the actions to follow in the attention of the emergency.

The radar detected that the movements of the slope stopped and towards the 2:00 of afternoon of Wednesday and the workers could resume the work of removal of material.

The authorities reiterate that until now there is no clarity on the date and time of opening of the mobility, due to the large amount of material that is still on the road at kilometer 58.


______________
The work, with tunnel included, that would mitigate landslides in Via al Llano
The interventions will be carried out at kilometer 58. They will be containment terraces.










​
Saludos!!​


----------

